# Campfire ash as cover scent



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Has anybody ever used ashes from a campfire for cover scent? I heard about doing this and laughed at first but then second guessed it and wondered if it really works?

Opinions? Experience?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

There's a reason cadaver dogs can find dead bodies in burned buildings: they can smell the human scent and separate the scent from the ashes. It's been said that when you smell soup, your dog smells two liters of broth, 20 pieces of beef, 42 slices of potato, 25 carrots...etc.

Canines have 25 times as many olfactory nerves as humans. That equates to a sense of smell close to 1,000,000 times better than ours. An elk's olfactory nerves are larger than a dog's. Take that for what it's worth. I take it to mean their smell is developed enough to separate one scent from another at great distances. Staying down wind is the best option. 

I'm not saying the ash idea might never work. Activated carbon is used to eliminate scent and ashes are full of carbon. I'd just work the wind, though.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I used to hunt with some guys that would bathe in campfire smoke to "cover" their human odor. :?

The deer still smelled them and they both wreaked of smoke for days.

Like Bird dogger said, just stay down wind.

Woodsmanship boys, it's all about woodsmanship. 8)


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think "more" smell ever helps.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I will often times put my camo's in a bag of sagebrush if I don't have any other scent cover, and it seems to work pretty well for me.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Indians use to dance around camp fires before their big hunts. times are different as far as game avaliblity. But they covered themselfs in smoke. the carbon theory is being debunked, i'm glad I never paid the high price for those colthes, carbon may help but it doesn't do the job as advertized. your water filters use carbon to clean water and how long do those last. I hang my colthes in the enviorment I hunt in, then use the wind baby !!!!!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> Indians use to dance around camp fires before their big hunts. times are different as far as game avaliblity. But they covered themselfs in smoke. the carbon theory is being debunked, i'm glad I never paid the high price for those colthes, carbon may help but it doesn't do the job as advertized. your water filters use carbon to clean water and how long do those last. I hang my colthes in the enviorment I hunt in, then use the wind baby !!!!!


Best advise here.


----------

